# Who's next to have their twins!!?? Is it me!!?



## Cabbage

Hi Girls,

Time has flown! I'm now 34 weeks and 3 days - My Consultant said she won't let me go beyond 37 weeks, due to my twins sharing a placenta... That leaves me with 2.5 weeks. Does this mean that I am next?:pop:

Anyone due before me?

Or will we have any spontaneous labours on the forum between now and then....

Time is ticking!!:hugs:


----------



## Babyduo

I think your next....time is moving!


----------



## Cabbage

Babyduo said:


> I think your next....time is moving!

:haha: This made me laugh!


----------



## Lisa84

I get my section date on Monday so we might be around the same time :) xx


----------



## Twincesses

Good luck!


----------



## amjon

I'm also being induced/ sectioned at 37 weeks but ours are di/di. I've still got awhile to go.


----------



## drsquid

wow congrats. im at 30 weeks 2 days now so ... less terrified of prematurity but... not ready yet either. folks come the 12th of jan and they want some time seeing (laughing at me perhaps) while pregnant. hoping for anytime in feb that isnt valentines day


----------



## arj

You've gotta be next! How exciting!


----------



## Cabbage

Lisa84 said:


> I get my section date on Monday so we might be around the same time :) xx

Ooh, very exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## Cabbage

drsquid said:


> wow congrats. im at 30 weeks 2 days now so ... less terrified of prematurity but... not ready yet either. folks come the 12th of jan and they want some time seeing (laughing at me perhaps) while pregnant. hoping for anytime in feb that isnt valentines day

Ya, really didn't want babies to come on any of the recent holidays (Christmas, Christmas Eve etc)... I don't want them to come on New Years Eve or New Years Day either! Any time after that is good!:thumbup:

It's great hitting the 30 week mark - Congrats!


----------



## drsquid

thanks... working in a hospital... although weve come a long way, i cringe when people talk about viability day... by 30 weeks especially with twins, outcomes are pretty good but... yeah cant wait til 35 or so (then im sure im gonna start wanting them out)


----------



## Anikonjo

I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. I've already been in the hospital twice for contractions at 30 weeks and 31 weeks. Been on Procardia since then which helps, but am still contracting frequently. My OB yesterday said I can stop taking it at 35 weeks. She's happy with them being born after I hit 35 weeks, so I could very well have them next week sometime! I have a section scheduled Jan 18, but none of my docs think I'll make it til then. DH is convinced they'll be born either Jan 7 or 9. :shrug: We'll see!


----------



## Cabbage

Anikonjo said:


> I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. I've already been in the hospital twice for contractions at 30 weeks and 31 weeks. Been on Procardia since then which helps, but am still contracting frequently. My OB yesterday said I can stop taking it at 35 weeks. She's happy with them being born after I hit 35 weeks, so I could very well have them next week sometime! I have a section scheduled Jan 18, but none of my docs think I'll make it til then. DH is convinced they'll be born either Jan 7 or 9. :shrug: We'll see!

Ooh how exciting! Keep us posted! :happydance:

I have no symptoms of them coming any time soon, but I am happy with that. I would love to avoid the NICU if at all possible (wouldn't we all) so I just want them to stay inside until 37 weeks. I am sure yours will be fine if born at 35 weeks, you are on the home run.


----------



## Babyduo

Cabbage said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> wow congrats. im at 30 weeks 2 days now so ... less terrified of prematurity but... not ready yet either. folks come the 12th of jan and they want some time seeing (laughing at me perhaps) while pregnant. hoping for anytime in feb that isnt valentines day
> 
> Ya, really didn't want babies to come on any of the recent holidays (Christmas, Christmas Eve etc)... I don't want them to come on New Years Eve or New Years Day either! Any time after that is good!:thumbup:
> 
> It's great hitting the 30 week mark - Congrats!Click to expand...

Cabbage you aren't on the list of "when are you having your baby" Do you want to be added? When is your due date?


----------



## Lisa84

I just got my section date through and unless i go into labour naturally these twins are coming on the 14th :) xxx


----------



## Cabbage

Babyduo said:


> Cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> wow congrats. im at 30 weeks 2 days now so ... less terrified of prematurity but... not ready yet either. folks come the 12th of jan and they want some time seeing (laughing at me perhaps) while pregnant. hoping for anytime in feb that isnt valentines day
> 
> Ya, really didn't want babies to come on any of the recent holidays (Christmas, Christmas Eve etc)... I don't want them to come on New Years Eve or New Years Day either! Any time after that is good!:thumbup:
> 
> It's great hitting the 30 week mark - Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Cabbage you aren't on the list of "when are you having your baby" Do you want to be added? When is your due date?Click to expand...

Hi, yes please, my due date is 15/01/13 :flower:


----------



## Cabbage

Lisa84 said:


> I just got my section date through and unless i go into labour naturally these twins are coming on the 14th :) xxx

You'll be next!!!!:happydance:

:baby::baby:


----------



## Cabbage

How are you girls getting on? Anyone showing signs of going into labour on their own yet? I have absolutely no signs of anything happening... I reckon these babies will have to be induced...


----------



## Lisa84

Nothing to write home about :( I really thought id start before my section date but its looking like im gonna make it all the way. 

Everytime i get even a hint of a twinge or back ache its gone by the morning. I have started to lose my plug tho.... I think! xx


----------



## Cabbage

Lisa84 said:


> Nothing to write home about :( I really thought id start before my section date but its looking like im gonna make it all the way.
> 
> Everytime i get even a hint of a twinge or back ache its gone by the morning. I have started to lose my plug tho.... I think! xx

Oh that sounds promising!:thumbup:


----------



## katrus78

Cabbage, not long now at all! Only a few days at the most! I will never ever forget my last few days lol :) surely it must be tough for you as well. You might pop before the induction though, or the night before!

Lisa, you are 37+2 today which is when my waters broke. Any hour now, hun :) please update on anything weird happening. 

How exciting!


----------



## Anikonjo

They've moved my section date to the 14th as well; same as Lisa. :thumbup: I really thought I'd go before my scheduled date too, but nothing really is happening so far. I did go to the hospital for a bit on Sunday with loads of contractions, but they weren't progressing anything so they sent me home. I'm so miserable now and can't wait to have these babes! I guess I have a few more days I could go into labor, but no sign so far...


----------



## Cabbage

Anikonjo said:


> They've moved my section date to the 14th as well; same as Lisa. :thumbup: I really thought I'd go before my scheduled date too, but nothing really is happening so far. I did go to the hospital for a bit on Sunday with loads of contractions, but they weren't progressing anything so they sent me home. I'm so miserable now and can't wait to have these babes! I guess I have a few more days I could go into labor, but no sign so far...

Oh WOW! My induction date has been moved to the 14th as well!!!!! That's three of us on the same day!!!!:happydance:


----------



## jogami

How exciting ladies! Will be thinking of you all on the 14th! :kiss:


----------



## Anikonjo

Yay!! That is so cool we're all on the same day! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

O wow how amazing we are all going to have our babies on the same day unless we go into labour :happydance: 

I really dont think im gonna go into labour naturally but im kinda glad we get another weekend before they arrive as the whole 2 baby factor is really hitting home now. I mean im super excited but also super nervous too :) xxx


----------



## Cabbage

I am beginning to get a bit nervous as well - I just want my babies to be healthy, that's all I am concerned with at the moment.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Wow, lots of twins about to arrive, how exciting.

Good luck to you all. Can't wait to hear of all of their safe arrivals. xx


----------



## drsquid

wow congrats all of you... so exciting. my folks are bugging me to hold them in til they get here (duh,,. but they are coming saturday at 32 plus 3) but then bugging me to get em out after that. i keep saying 37-38 weeks. just starting to get uncomfy and having to rest. tried to put the crib together which was an epic fail (friends gave it to me and took it apart at a different spot than the assembly instructions). so between being confused and short of breath,. i gave up


----------



## Babyduo

Wow all 3 of you on Monday! Keep us all updated! Congratulations on the last few days.


----------



## 77Tulips

Gosh this is exciting :)


----------



## Anikonjo

Lisa and Cabbage, are you being induced or csections? I'm sure you've said, but I forgot. My twin A has some cord issue where it's attached at a weird angle or something so I can't give birth naturally. 

I'm just relaxing now and enjoying feeling them move around in my belly for just a couple days more. I can barely walk because of my pelvis now, so my MIL is rushing around finishing up baby stuff, washing and cleaning things, etc. :thumbup: 

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Cabbage

My cervix is soft & very favourable so they are going to break my waters (ARM)! I feel OK really... uncomfortable, but manageable. 
How about you?


----------



## Anikonjo

I'm pretty miserable lol. The skin on my belly is literally pulling apart, no amount of lotion helps much. My pelvis hurts so bad I want to cry every time I go to the bathroom. Everything hurts lol. This is why I went through so much effort to move my date from next Friday to this Monday. Even a few days sooner means a lot to me. 

I'm surprised they didn't induce you this week. My high risk Dr said 36-37 weeks is the best time to deliver mono chorionic twins. I couldn't wait til 37 lol...


----------



## Cabbage

Oh you poor thing, you sound like you are barely hanging in there! Only a few more days to go now and you will be on the road to recovery. 
I guess they are inducing me at 36+6 because things are progressing well and there aren't any complications (Thank God) - Also, the babies are estimated to be mid 5lbs, so maybe they think by leaving them an extra week, it may boost their growth a little bit? Trust me, I have moments where I want these babies out NOW!!:haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Im having a section because bottom twinny is breech. 

Im struggling now and my pelvis is killing me. Luckily no back issues but my left side really hurts because i have a head high up and the others legs in the same spot :( 
Definately want them out now and dont think my sanity could go further than 38 weeks xxxx


----------



## Anikonjo

I know what you mean Lisa. I'll go mad if they aren't out soon lol. I can't imagine going to 37 weeks much less 38. Torture! What time is your csection?

Glad your pregnancy has gone so well Cabbage! I remember when you first joined on here and asked about twins. Can't believe we're already at the end now! How are you feeling about being induced? Either way freaks me out lol. I'll probably be a wreck Sunday night lol.


----------



## Lisa84

I did think id be more nervous than i am i just want the weekend over with and Monday to be here. 

I have to be at the hospital for 7am and they do 3 scheduled sections a day 1st one being at 8.45 and they assess who goes down on a case by case basis. I have been told im likely to go down first with it being twins xxx


----------



## Cabbage

Ah right, so you guys are both sections.... forgot about that.

I am in at 7am as well, Lisa. 

To be honest I am very nervous! I was so much more relaxed about things first time around with my singleton but having two babies is so scary, isn't it!!!???:help:

This pregnancy did fly... it had it's ups and downs - TTTS scare etc. but I made it this far, just hope the rest goes ok and that our babies are healthy.

Hope we all have healthy babies!:hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Im sure there will be 6 perfectly healthy babies born on monday :) 
I think we should be really proud of ourselves that we have all made it as far as we have. Cant wait to come back on after Monday and read the updates :) xxx


----------



## Anikonjo

Is that 7am UK time for you guys? I have to be to hospital 6am eastern time and they'll start at 8am. So I guess I'll be last to go? Haha :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Yup 7am UK time :) xx


----------



## Cabbage

GMT (UK time) for me too! Anikonjo, remember I will have to go through labour, so that should give you plenty of time to catch up with me! :haha:

So this is the order of birth:

Lisa84
Anikonjo
Cabbage


----------



## Cabbage

Good luck for tomorrow girls!:happydance:


----------



## Anikonjo

Good luck to you too Cabbage! And Lisa! I doubt I'll sleep much tonight. Last night I dreamt of contractions, labor, and surgery all night! :dohh: Not very restful lol. So many different emotions going on right now. 

On another note, my boobs started leaking a fair bit starting Friday night and wetting my shirts (more like DH's shirts since I mostly wear his clothes now :haha:). Crazy how they just sort of activated a few days before the girls are born. I hope this means positive things for nursing...

Hope you ladies get some rest tonight. Praying for us all! :hugs:


----------



## jogami

Good luck girls!


----------



## Lisa84

Yey!! Good luck ladies :) So excited for us all :) 

I have been storing my milk for about a week now just incase anything happens that means i cant nurse straight away xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Good luck tomorrow ladies. xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck with L&D ladies!!!! :flower: I hope the delivery is quick and easy and that your babies are born happy and healthy!!! :hugs:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/c37d19b7.gif


----------



## Lisa84

Morning ladies :)

Good luck to you all and Happy Birthday to all the twinnies :) xxxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Wow, I cannot wait for all 3 of you to update and see 6 beautiful babies soon!! Good luck and. Hope everything goes smoothly!! Lots of love, n

Ps. Lisa I think you will have b/g babies!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck to you all today! How exciting for 3 of you to be delivering on the same day!


----------



## 77Tulips

Good luck all :) it's already the 15th here so I was expecting babies, must remember about time zones.
Can't wait for pics, it's making it all very real.


----------



## sweetieinva

I can't wait to see all of these babies! Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## horne6_6

Hi,I am currently 33+4 with mcda twins,due to be induced at 36 weeks but i have been contracting for 7 days and my waters went 2 days ago.No sign of my boys yet though so have to play the waiting game.Good luck with your twins x


----------



## Anikonjo

My girls are here! They are almost 12 hours old now. They are chilling in the NICU mostly for monitoring cuz they are a little small at 4lb 11 and 5lb 4. They are learning to eat and we're working on breast feeding. They're sleepy today so it's hard work. It's been a long day for them. And me lol. 
Today has been the best and worst day of my life. I'm so in love with my girls, they are beautiful. The csection was the hardest and most painful thing I've been through, but I'm recovering well and have already gotten up and wheelchaired to see my girls. 
I'm pumping every 3 hours and have gotten good amounts both times (not sure exactly how much, but the nurses are all impressed every time so it must be good. :thumbup:) 

Here's some pictures!

Amelia Jamie ( she's breathing fine now, just a little cannula to help her out. She's kinda red in this pic as we'd just tried nursing and it was her first time eating and she was frustrated and started crying.)
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/Anikonjo/9e53ec1db9d70af4ac4a3aed4473da3f.jpg

Brianna Rebecca:
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/Anikonjo/b22c328dbe203f724cef564ed017e747.jpg

Skin-to-skin with Bree! My first time holding her. :baby: 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/Anikonjo/53c864758855ac8b50f5204c6c3b1b2e.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations Anikonjo!!! Your girls are beautiful!!! :flower:

https://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz157/sillygutl/2532031eueqsya45j.gif


----------



## Babyduo

Yeah, an update! Congratulations Anikonjo! They are beautiful.. Hoping for a quick hospital stay. Glad you are recovering well!


----------



## jogami

They are gorgeous Anikonjo! So very very happy for you. Well done mama, you did great :hugs:


----------



## jackie2012

congrats Anikonjo. they are gorgeous


----------



## GemmaG

Congrats they are absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## TattooMummy

Congratulations babe and well done :happydance: They are two gorgeous baby girls xxxx


----------



## sweetieinva

Absolutely beautiful, congratulations!!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya now i have time to get on just thought id let u ladies know that my twinnies are here :wohoo:

Bobby Peter arrived on Monday at 9.18 weighing 7.1 and his brother Charlie David arrived 1 min later weighting 6.11. Both boys are doing fab :)

A couple of pics for you :) Charlie is on the left in both pics

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/LisaMarieAshley/B6D932ED-D180-4B9B-BF99-81A8CD9FC6E0-334-0000003526DAB8E3-1.jpg

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/LisaMarieAshley/82BA6842-E252-465F-8E16-5DC3679F0160-341-00000035A0AE8096-1.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee117

Congrats to ani and Lisa!! So happy for you both! The babies are beautiful, so cute! 

Try to enjoy the stressful newborn time, they grow up so fast! Lots of love, xx


----------



## jogami

Aw they are so handsome Lisa! Congrats mommy! And such fantadtic weights wow!

Welcome to the world boys :kiss:


----------



## GemmaG

Such wonderful weights! Congratulations they are gorgeous xx


----------



## Babyduo

Congratulations Lisa! What beautiful little boys! You were team yellow weren't you? Were you surprised by the boys? What great weights they were too!


----------



## Lisa84

Yh we were team yellow. I went through all combinations during pregnancy but at the end i was convinced it was 2 boys. Even bought loads of boy clothes in the xmas next sale :) 

Everyone else thought it was one of each but 2 boys just fits so right for us xx


----------



## Babyduo

Lisa84 said:


> Yh we were team yellow. I went through all combinations during pregnancy but at the end i was convinced it was 2 boys. Even bought loads of boy clothes in the xmas next sale :)
> 
> Everyone else thought it was one of each but 2 boys just fits so right for us xx

Did they test to see if they are identical...they look similar :) I have boys as well and seeing 
yours made me even more excited to hold mine...right now 15 weeks feels forever!


----------



## moo_fie

Congratulations xx


----------



## Lisa84

Aww it will be here before you know it :)

They are definately not identical. In the flesh they are very different plus its IVF so 2 eggs were put back so its highly hnlikely they are identical xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations to Ani and Lisa. Beautiful little girls and boys. xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Lisa84 said:


> Hiya now i have time to get on just thought id let u ladies know that my twinnies are here :wohoo:
> 
> Bobby Peter arrived on Monday at 9.18 weighing 7.1 and his brother Charlie David arrived 1 min later weighting 6.11. Both boys are doing fab :)
> 
> A couple of pics for you :) Charlie is on the left in both pics
> 
> https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/LisaMarieAshley/B6D932ED-D180-4B9B-BF99-81A8CD9FC6E0-334-0000003526DAB8E3-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/LisaMarieAshley/82BA6842-E252-465F-8E16-5DC3679F0160-341-00000035A0AE8096-1.jpg

Congratulations hun!!! They are absolutely adorable!!!!:flower::winkwink:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh24/crzyangie/congrats-babyfeet.jpg


----------



## 88kelly

Congrats Ladies, your babies are gorgeous!!!! Has anyone heard anything from Cabbage yet? or have i missed it lol xxx


----------



## jackie2012

congrats lisa they are adorable. 

i was just thinking that too where is cabbage :shrug: and her little cabbage patch babies. hope all is well.


----------



## Cabbage

Anikonjo said:


> My girls are here! They are almost 12 hours old now. They are chilling in the NICU mostly for monitoring cuz they are a little small at 4lb 11 and 5lb 4. They are learning to eat and we're working on breast feeding. They're sleepy today so it's hard work. It's been a long day for them. And me lol.
> Today has been the best and worst day of my life. I'm so in love with my girls, they are beautiful. The csection was the hardest and most painful thing I've been through, but I'm recovering well and have already gotten up and wheelchaired to see my girls.
> I'm pumping every 3 hours and have gotten good amounts both times (not sure exactly how much, but the nurses are all impressed every time so it must be good. :thumbup:)
> 
> Here's some pictures!
> 
> Amelia Jamie ( she's breathing fine now, just a little cannula to help her out. She's kinda red in this pic as we'd just tried nursing and it was her first time eating and she was frustrated and started crying.)
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/Anikonjo/9e53ec1db9d70af4ac4a3aed4473da3f.jpg
> 
> Brianna Rebecca:
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/Anikonjo/b22c328dbe203f724cef564ed017e747.jpg
> 
> Skin-to-skin with Bree! My first time holding her. :baby:
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/Anikonjo/53c864758855ac8b50f5204c6c3b1b2e.jpg

Awesome! Congratulations on your girls! Sorry you had a hard time delivering them, but it will all fade soon and be a distant memory. Hope your twinnies are recovering!


----------



## Cabbage

Congrats Lisa! Beautiful babies! Thanks you two for sharing.

Well, my babies arrived!! :baby::baby: 

Two little identical boys: 6lbs 3oz & 5lbs 10oz. 

Birth went well, waters were manually broken at 9.00am, went into natural labour pretty much straight away. At 3pm I was fully dilated and ready to push. After 40 mins of pushing Twin 1 wasn't budging, so they vacuum assisted his delivery. Twin 2 came out after just a few pushes shortly after. Both are still in neonatal :cry: but they are doing well and should be home early next week. I am so in love with them and feel so blessed to have two babies. 

It really only hits you when you see other Mums with just one baby and you have two!:haha: It's just soooooooooooooooo amazing and every day I am beaming thinking of my *two* little bundles!

One thing I wasn't prepared for was the attention you get for having twins! Everyone has something to say! It's kinda cool, but I guess in time it will get annoying. I am loving it right now!!:thumbup:

I haven't had a chance to upload photos yet as I have only just come out of hospital, I am high on painkillers and very tired... And there is still so much to do in preparation for their homecoming!

Congrats again to Lisa & Anikonjo, your babies are pure treasures!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Cabbage said:


> Congrats Lisa! Beautiful babies! Thanks you two for sharing.
> 
> Well, my babies arrived!! :baby::baby:
> 
> Two little identical boys: 6lbs 3oz & 5lbs 10oz.
> 
> Birth went well, waters were manually broken at 9.00pm, went into natural labour pretty much straight away. At 3pm I was fully dilated and ready to push. After 40 mins of pushing Twin 1 wasn't budging, so they vacuum assisted his delivery. Twin 2 came out after just a few pushes shortly after. Both are still in neonatal :cry: but they are doing well and should be home early next week. I am so in love with them and feel so blessed to have two babies.
> 
> It really only hits you when you see other Mums with just one baby and you have two!:haha: It's just soooooooooooooooo amazing and every day I am beaming thinking of my *two* little bundles!
> 
> One thing I wasn't prepared for was the attention you get for having twins! Everyone has something to say! It's kinda cool, but I guess in time it will get annoying. I am loving it right now!!:thumbup:
> 
> I haven't had a chance to upload photos yet as I have only just come out of hospital, I am high on painkillers and very tired... And there is still so much to do in preparation for their homecoming!
> 
> Congrats again to Lisa & Anikonjo, your babies are pure treasures!:hugs:

Congratulations on the birth of your twin boys!!! :happydance::happydance: That's great that L&D went well overall and hopefully your babies will be home from the hospital and with you very soon!!:hugs: I can't wait to see pictures!!!! :winkwink:

https://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr258/thereason4me/twins.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mc

Congratulations on your little boys! Look forward to piccys (and names?) 
X


----------



## Babyduo

Congratulations, why did the twins need NICU? I'm so glad to hear about their birth!


----------



## Lisa84

Cabbage said:


> It really only hits you when you see other Mums with just one baby and you have two!:haha: It's just soooooooooooooooo amazing and every day I am beaming thinking of my *two* little bundles!
> 
> One thing I wasn't prepared for was the attention you get for having twins! Everyone has something to say! It's kinda cool, but I guess in time it will get annoying. I am loving it right now!!:thumbup:

This is soooo true. I cant even imagine having just one baby have two is just so amazing :)

Also true about the attention. I got so much from the nurses and the other new mums in the room. The amount of times i heard the new mums whisper to their visitors 'that lady over there has twins' haha

Congratulations hun :) Great weights too :) i hope they are able to come home soon. Cant wait to see piccies xxxx


----------



## jackie2012

Congrats cabbage glad to hear your well and babies too!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Cabbage! I hope you are recovering well and the boys are doing well!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

